# Kidding thread for Big Rock Farm



## billiejw89

My girls Isis, Eclipse and Sugar are all due in May they are on day 87! Jasmine is due in June and on her 68th day. We are getting excited! Their bellies are starting to grow. I got a few pictures of Isis, Eclipse and Sugar yesterday.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89

Thanks!


----------



## billiejw89

Crazy clippsey was talking bucky to her mom and sister today...weird. It was funny watching her blabber lol. Pregnancy hormones maybe?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yep. Hormones.


----------



## billiejw89

Poor Sugar has a scratch on her Hoohaw. Not sure how she did it. I'll have to keep an eye on her. The girls are at day 101 tomorrow! I've felt movement in all their bellys! I haven't had the chance to draw blood on Isis and Jasmine yet, but I'm 99% sure Isis is bred, something is rolling around in there! Jasmine..I'm still not sure. Hope to get blood pulled soon. Everyone is large, grunting, and wanting to lay around all day lol.


----------



## Goatlover14

Hope all goes well. Pretty girls.


----------



## billiejw89

Pictures from today.

1st picture - Sugar, 101 days. She isn't looking as big as her sister Eclipse. Her udder is visible now!

2nd picture - Eclipse 101 days.

3rd picture - Eclipse and Sugar's momma Isis. She is around 100 days as well.

4th picture - I was trying to get a picture of Eclipse's cute little udder!!! Can't really see it but it's there. She is much larger in the belly than her sister and her udder is larger also. 

5th picture - Another attempt at a behind shot.. I was following her around and I think she had enough of it lol. 

6th picture - Momma Isis and her babies Sugar and Eclipse relaxing in the sun.


----------



## billiejw89

darn it sorry for the flipped pics dont know how that happened


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Pretty does - happy kidding


----------



## billiejw89

Would you look at this cute ff udder!! Eclipse's udder is twice the size of her sisters. They are both on day 105!


----------



## billiejw89

Photos from this evening.


----------



## Trickyroo

Good luck kidding ! They all look great 
Gotta love FF udders , they are soooo cute


----------



## billiejw89

Thank You!


----------



## kafairch

What great looking goats good luck with the kidding. Just waiting on mine due in May


----------



## billiejw89

kafairch said:


> What great looking goats good luck with the kidding. Just waiting on mine due in May


Thanks! Good luck on your kidding as well! We are so excited, these will be our first "home grown" babies!


----------



## billiejw89

Sugar today. Showing signs she is getting ready for the big day. 113 days bred.


----------



## billiejw89

I gave the girls selenium e gel yesterday. Today eclipse has bits of hay sticking to the sides of her mouth. None of the others have this. Should I be worried? Not sure what is causing the hay to stick she seems fine otherwise.


----------



## Trickyroo

Probably , id just give her a little face washing , so she doesn't end up with a little rash from things sticking to the area


----------



## billiejw89

These girls always worry me so much! lol. My daughter finally got her herd name registered! We are Big Rock Farm. That was not available so we went with LittleAnnsBR.Can't wait to see our first kids!


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats on the herd name ! Very nice , i like it


----------



## billiejw89

So I looked closer and Eclipse mouth seems a little foamy. Not to bad..I am so afraid of bloat! Should I give her anything?!


----------



## Trickyroo

Had she just eaten when you took the picture ? Im worried it could be choke.
How is she now , is she having any issues eating ? Don't let her eat any grain till you figure out what this is. I have a doe that has gotten choke like three times , the first time scared the life out of me , and both times after that. Does she look to be in any distress ?


----------



## billiejw89

She is acting normal so far.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , thats good. No grains for her yet , just in case .
Keep any eye on her , is she chewing cud ? Any head shaking or slinging food out her mouth at times ?


----------



## billiejw89

I'm going out to observe her for awhile. I will update soon. Hope she's okay.


----------



## Trickyroo

If it is choke you want to clear her airway…..poke whatever is blocking it with like a stomach tube or something like a syringe maybe….not your fingers ..


----------



## billiejw89

She is pretty wide, but her left side is not really hard. I rubbed it and she burped twice. I felt her right side and could feel her baby moving. She is doing a lot of chewing but not constant, I'd say it's a bit faster than a normal cud chewing. It seems her mouth is less foamy now. She is walking around, bleating, and talking bucky to her sister lol.


----------



## billiejw89

Oh, I also rubbed her throat down and couldn't feel anything.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , it sounds like whatever it was she corrected it. Just keep a close eye on her for a while 
I personally wouldn't let her have any grain or alfalfa pellets , just to be sure things are ok. 
Lets see what others suggest


----------



## billiejw89

Eclipse this afternoon. She was a little foamy eating hay again. Not bad, seems it's gone again. she doesn't look bloated does she?


----------



## Trickyroo

Been a while……how is she doing ?
Its hard to say if she looks bloated being pregnant , but my opinion is yes , maybe a little….
You could massage her left side a little and if you could persuade her to put her front feet on a step or something a bit higher then her hind feet while massaging her , that will help release any gasses may have…..


----------



## billiejw89

I massaged her while I was out. She burped a few times. I could hear her rumen rumble, and she was chewing cud and acting normal. Would pro bios help her out? I just want to be on the safe side. I will see how she is in the morning.


----------



## Trickyroo

Good . Probios wouldn't hurt her at all. 
But no grain....


----------



## Trickyroo

Does she have access to baking soda ?


----------



## billiejw89

yes I put some fresh baking soda out this evening


----------



## Trickyroo

Could she have gotten anything she shouldn't have had like some plants or weeds ?


----------



## billiejw89

I don't think so, their pen is just dirt. We feed them alfalfa mix hay. The kids have been feeding them dandelions and a bit of grass.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok. I always check their hay for fungus or plant material that shouldn't be in there. 
Things happen , so it's good to check it out before giving it 

Keep us posted on how she is on the morning


----------



## billiejw89

I always check for mold, didn't really think about checking for plants. Oh my. Is there something I could give her just incase she ate something bad?


----------



## Trickyroo

It just dawned on me ! It's probably the grass !
If she hadn't had any for a while , it's too rich for her. 
How are her droppings ? Loose ?


----------



## billiejw89

Her poop was normal when I saw her go last. If it was the grass, what can I do for her?


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , if she's doing ok now I wouldn't treat her. 
If she starts having loose stool you could start with MOM. 
But I'm not one hundred percent sure that's ok for a pregnant doe.


----------



## Trickyroo

She just may have had a little bit of upset and is fine now. 
You coud give her a baking soda ball or two that would be fine. 
Make a small marble size ball of baking soda and water in your hand and give that to her. 
I would just watch her though , she's probably fine now. 
I


----------



## billiejw89

Ok, thank you. I will check on her in the morning and update. Now if I can get some sleep..she's my first baby goat I saw come into this world, so she's kinda special


----------



## billiejw89

Thanks I'll do that.


----------



## Trickyroo

Activated charcoal is good for binding the toxins in the body and allowing the body to pass it through stool. But she's not needing that. The less you do right now with her being pregnant the better. Especially because she's not showing any signs of distress. I know your worried


----------



## billiejw89

Thanks so much for your advise, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Trickyroo

I totally understand . Get some rest


----------



## Trickyroo

How is she today ?


----------



## billiejw89

She looks good. She ate some hay and none of it was sticking to her mouth. She seems like her normal self. I will be keeping an eye on her today.

And I'd like to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY ECLIPSE AND SUGAR! This day last year was my first experience with kidding, I was very scared but everything worked out perfect. I love these girls!


----------



## billiejw89

The birthday girls!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats good ! Im so glad she's doing well , i know how worried you were 

Awww what cute little babies they were   

Happy Birthday Eclipse and Sugar :fireworks::stars::stars::stars:


----------



## goathiker

If there was a little clover mixed in the handfuls of grass, it can cause a harmless temporary foaming. 
Also,cudding grass hay is their natural way of creating bicarbonate, she may be just a bit acidic and putting more energy into cudding large amounts creating a bit of foaming.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks Jill


----------



## billiejw89

goathiker said:


> If there was a little clover mixed in the handfuls of grass, it can cause a harmless temporary foaming.
> Also,cudding grass hay is their natural way of creating bicarbonate, she may be just a bit acidic and putting more energy into cudding large amounts creating a bit of foaming.


That makes sense. thank you. All the girls were feeling wonderful this afternoon.


----------



## billiejw89

Eclipse is not eating this morning! This girl is making me worry so much. What should I do?


----------



## Trickyroo

Just keep an eye on her , any discharge ?


----------



## billiejw89

yes she has a bit of discharge


----------



## Trickyroo

Get the net ready , cause those babies are a coming


----------



## billiejw89

from my records she is only on day 114. That is the day I saw her bred (dec 20th). Leo arrived Dec. 9th, so if there is some way she was bred earlier the most she could be is 120.


----------



## Trickyroo

billiejw89 said:


> from my records she is only on day 114. That is the day I saw her bred (dec 20th). Leo arrived Dec. 9th, so if there is some way she was bred earlier the most she could be is 120.


Can you take a picture of her lady parts so as to get a better idea of whats going on ?


----------



## billiejw89

She won't let me get to close to her behind lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Hmmmm I'm on my iPhone so can't see the picture too good ( no glasses )
I hope someone else comes on here to give their opinion. 
Is her udder tight ? Are you positive you saw discharge ?


----------



## billiejw89

Her udder feels full but not tight. The discharge was white.


----------



## billiejw89

I clipped eclipses hair today. She looks really different now. I didn't go to short because it gets a little chilly at night. She seems to enjoy it. She has been eAting her hay thank goodness. My kids call her a big fat mama llama lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

How is Eclipse ? Has her appetite returned ? Im not too sure what the discharge could have been. I don't know if its too soon for her to lose her mucus plug…..
I really hope someone else with a bit more experience comes on here…..
Do keep an eye on her appetite though , we don't want her going off food.


----------



## billiejw89

She is eating again...I swear she just loves making me worry so I will give her all my attention lol! Silly girl.


----------



## Trickyroo

billiejw89 said:


> She is eating again...I swear she just loves making me worry so I will give her all my attention lol! Silly girl.


LOL ! They love to do that to us don't they ? Im glad , thats great 
Any discharge or was it just that one time ?


----------



## Trickyroo

She is too cute BTW , love the picture of her looking back at you taking the picture , lol .
She's like , "thats private mom" !


----------



## billiejw89

her and her sister have been dripping white for a few days. Their momma Isis also has some. I feel bad for Isis, she grunts when she is laying down. She had trips last time, can't wait to see how many she has this time around.


----------



## Trickyroo

billiejw89 said:


> her and her sister have been dripping white for a few days. Their momma Isis also has some. I feel bad for Isis, she grunts when she is laying down. She had trips last time, can't wait to see how many she has this time around.


And your totally positive about their breeding dates ?


----------



## billiejw89

I know lol! I was following her around the pen, she was trying to get away from me. Didn't want me standing behind her at all...but she finally gave up.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im running around today again , got one puppy left from the first litter that needs to go tonight and its all alone , so I'm puppy sitting cause i can't bear to hear it cry for its litter mates.
So , im not always at the computer and I've found typing or attempting to type on my iPhone is pointless , lol….I can't see if i look at it for any length of time , lol..
So , i don't want you to think i left ya


----------



## billiejw89

I hate typing on my iphone too!


----------



## Trickyroo

billiejw89 said:


> I hate typing on my iphone too!


I know , i end up typing some sort of coded message , lol.
Let me tell you though , spellcheck can really mess you up big time :ROFL:


----------



## billiejw89

Yes I hat spell check! It makes you seem like a crazy person lol


----------



## billiejw89

Lol ! As you can tell I'm on my iPhone now


----------



## Trickyroo

LOL ! The best words i have seen spell check do was "Good Job" 
"Gooey duck" was typed instead :ROFL: My friend was like , "ummmm, ok" :ROFL:


----------



## billiejw89

Lol! That is too funny!!!


----------



## billiejw89

we are on day 129 for Eclipse and Sugar. Isis could be further along. I've been watching her close. I hope nothing happens today I have to go out of town!


----------



## ksalvagno

Don't tell them that!


----------



## billiejw89

We made it home, nothing happened while we were away. We have been so excited for babies that we went and picked up some Buff Orpington pullets on Thursday, 15 of them! All are doing well and growing fast.


----------



## ksalvagno

Little peeps! Cute!


----------



## billiejw89

We have a jumper! Omg it's time to move them out of the the tote box they are in. She was sleeping when I first saw her. Excuse the dirty water... I snapped this when I got up this morning. Looks like the girls had a party last night and got their pine shavings all over the place lol.


----------



## billiejw89

I went to feel ligs and eclipse's are barley there, took me awhile to find them. Isis is getting soft as well but was easy to feel hers. Sugar is not as far. Here is eclipse sugar and Isis don't want to be photographed today.


----------



## Trickyroo

How are the ladies doing ? Love all the little peeps , Buffs are such beautiful birds


----------



## billiejw89

They are all doing great. I can't wait to see what we get this year


----------



## billiejw89

Eclipse feels so loose compared to everyone else. She's on day 133. My question is.. at what point is a small breed fetus viable? I have read that a fetus is viable from day 141, but I'm not sure if there is a difference between small breed vs. large breed development. I know smaller breeds tend to kid closer to 145 rather than 150. What's everyone else's experience?


----------



## billiejw89

Isis has been keeping away from everyone. She feels soft. I'm thinking she may go first.


----------



## Trickyroo

billiejw89 said:


> Eclipse feels so loose compared to everyone else. She's on day 133. My question is.. at what point is a small breed fetus viable? I have read that a fetus is viable from day 141, but I'm not sure if there is a difference between small breed vs. large breed development. I know smaller breeds tend to kid closer to 145 rather than 150. What's everyone else's experience?


I don't know for sure , I'm hoping someone else can answer this question for you . I have both , but last year being my first time with them being bred , i wasnt even thinking about that. I do think that being more then a week or more early can be very dangerous and that their lungs are the last to develop..

Anyone else want to comment on this&#8230;.would be very helpful


----------



## billiejw89

I am very confused. And a little upset. My doe Rosie just kidded with a little bucking. She should have not been bred! I need to have a talk with a few people to see what could have happened. I had several family members on severAl occasions look in on the girls in December. I noticed she wAs acting weird this morning and she had developed an udder. She had her baby very quickly with no issue. She did have a small tear, should I give her cd antitoxin?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Normal for small does to tear. I would just give her red raspberry leaves, and time to recover. I had one doe who delivered while I was sleeping and she had a tear - I think she pushed one of the kids out while it was in an awkward position. Raspberry helped the swelling and discomfort immensely.


----------



## billiejw89

Ok I gave her some of the pregnancy tonic I ordered from mollys herbals. Is that ok? She passed her placenta, seems to be doing good. Baby is doing great! Our first boy here at Big Rock Farm. His name will be LittleAnnsBR Cinco De Mayo. Cinco for short.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , sorry you has such problems  Im glad baby and momma are doing ok !
Congratulations on your first buckling ! Cute name too


----------



## billiejw89

Am I the only one that worries to death baby's first night? It was so hard leaving him! I know I have to trust that their instincts will be just fine. I had a hard time getting momma to bed, I put baby inside...she was outside screaming for him. So I brought him outside and put him in the little dog house, she was fine until dark and she wanted to go back in so I brought him in and thank goodness sounds like they are down for the night.


----------



## billiejw89

I'm working on pics! He's a dark buckskin with lots of white and he's got his poppas blue eyes!


----------



## billiejw89

Here he is! Little Cinco!


----------



## Trickyroo

billiejw89 said:


> Am I the only one that worries to death baby's first night? It was so hard leaving him! I know I have to trust that their instincts will be just fine. I had a hard time getting momma to bed, I put baby inside...she was outside screaming for him. So I brought him outside and put him in the little dog house, she was fine until dark and she wanted to go back in so I brought him in and thank goodness sounds like they are down for the night.


LOL , as long as they are together , things should be ok


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh he is a cutie  
What a colorful little guy , his name certainly fits too


----------



## Trickyroo

Is Cinco nursing OK ? Make sure momma is letting him nurse and keeping him happy , so you can worry a little bit less  Not easy , believe me , i understand ,lol..


----------



## billiejw89

He came out ready to go! He was walking in no time and nursing. Momma is getting the hang of it. She is so funny, I think she has short term memory loss. lol. She will be next to her baby then she will walk away to eat some hay and then she starts yelling for him, like she doesn't know where he is. I have to show her..."here is your baby rosie" and she goes over to him and is fine. She has been doing that a lot!


----------



## billiejw89

Is this normal 24 hours post kidding? She passed the placenta 30 min after baby. She had stuff hangin all day. Looks like thick discharge, no smell.


----------



## ksalvagno

That looks like placenta. Are you sure she passed the whole thing?


----------



## ThreeHavens

My girls sometimes will have thick goop after kidding.


----------



## billiejw89

what she passed seemed complete. She hasn't been acting weird or anything. I just didn't remember my 2 does doing that last year.


----------



## billiejw89

We are on day 142! Eclipse has resorted to sitting like a dog for comfort. Everyone is grunting with every move lol. Hopefully we will have kids soon


----------



## billiejw89

Well, we are now in the middle of a huge thunder storm! The rain is super heavy. I hope these girls don't get any ideas to go now! They have my permission to hold out another day!


----------



## billiejw89

Isis is rubbing her behind on this cord that's strung across the enclosure. Could that be a sign? She feels pretty loose.


----------



## billiejw89

Isis is in labor!


----------



## billiejw89

And eclipse is yelling she is acting like she is in labor as well


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89

Thanks. Isis seems to be taking her time, so I'm going to try to eat some breakfast! She isn't vocal like she was when she kissed last year. She is having some good contractions though. Eclipse is being so loud but I'm not sure if it's labor or maybe she is upset that her mom is in labor. I guess we will wait And see.


----------



## billiejw89

lol kidded not kissed!


----------



## billiejw89

We are still waiting. It's starting to rain now. Isis is up and down, inside and outside, she can't seem to find a good place. Hopefully soon!


----------



## billiejw89

Isis just had trips. 2 girls 1 boy. The boy is tiny and a little shaky, not sure if he's cold or what. Should I give him selenium -e gel or nutridrench?


----------



## billiejw89

I gave the little boy a bit of nurtidrench, he was born with yellow stuff all over him. What is that? Everyone's nursed a bunch of times. Little boy still isn't walking. The first girl came out backwards with her feet bent. Isis got her out all on her own though


----------



## Lesleykae

The yellow stuff on him just means he was stressed when he was born. We see this in cows a lot. Dot worry he just needs to eat and have some TLC.


----------



## billiejw89

He is super tiny


----------



## Lesleykae

Can you upload a picture so we can see him.


----------



## goathiker

Give the boy 1/2 cc of vitim B complex orally. It will help wake his brain up.


----------



## billiejw89

Thank you! He is doing better now, getting lots of milk. His sister is HUGE it's like we got small, medium and large lol I will post pics soon!


----------



## billiejw89




----------



## billiejw89

Eclipse had two wet doelings waiting for me this morning! I went out to give them hay, I didn't see her but I could hear her inside talking softly and I knew she had babies. They look good.


----------



## ksalvagno

Love the markings!


----------



## billiejw89

oooops one of Eclipse's doelings is actually a little buckling lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh my goodness , they are just adorable 
Love how colorful they are !
You are one lucky goat mommy , gorgeous babies ! 
How are the babies legs doing now ? 
Offer the mommies some warm water with molasses or some Nutri drench.
But have fresh plain water available as well


----------



## billiejw89

Trickyroo said:


> Oh my goodness , they are just adorable
> Love how colorful they are !
> You are one lucky goat mommy , gorgeous babies !
> How are the babies legs doing now ?
> Offer the mommies some warm water with molasses or some Nutri drench.
> But have fresh plain water available as well


Thank you, I need to post pics of Eclipse's kids, the doeling is beautiful! I will get to that soon.

The babies legs are still a little funny looking but he is walking around just fine! He is a little trooper, he only weighs 1.6 lbs.

I gave Isis her molasses water and she refused it, she did get some nurti drench though.


----------



## billiejw89

Eclipses twins! The black one(I think will turn chocolate) is the buckling. Ant the other is the doe. What do you call her coloring? 
They both have blue eyes!


----------



## goathiker

She's a buckskin...


----------



## billiejw89

Is it dark buckskin? I'm just not sure on the shade.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , LOVE the doeling ! 
The buckling is going to be a handsome boy , his coloring will be really nice i think  
Congrats again


----------



## billiejw89

Sugar is in early labor. Pressing her head against the wall and she has some white discharge. Hopefully the rain will stop before baby gets here.


----------



## Lesleykae

Has sugar have her baby(s) yet?


----------



## billiejw89

Lesleykae said:


> Has sugar have her baby(s) yet?


Not yet, she is taking her sweet time. She is very uncomfortable. I hope she kids before dark!


----------



## billiejw89

Still waiting on Sugar :eyeroll: Maybe she will have them overnight. I hope she goes soon, I have to go on a all day field trip tomorrow with the 1st grade kids. 

Eclipse is not bonding well with her doeling. She lets her nurse, but doesn't talk, clean, or lay near her. She even has butted her a few times! I'm trying to get them to bond. I hope she gets the idea soon.


----------



## billiejw89

Sugar is STILL holding them in! She must have been playing me yesterday. Today is her 145 due date! I will be up in the mountains most of the day! I hope she still holds on to them until I get home.

I am concerned for Eclipse's doeling. Momma just has not interest in her. She loves the little boy. She wouldn't let the little girl nurse this morning, I had to bring her brother over to let him nurse, that is the only way she will stand still and let the girl eat. Poor baby girl. I feel so bad for her. I'm going to keep trying to get them to bond.


----------



## Trickyroo

Sugar is most likely putting finishing touches on her babies  
As for Eclipse and her doeling. You really want to keep any eye on her and make sure she is getting fed properly. If you feel she isn't , definitely either supplement her or pull her and bottle feed. I would keep a really close eye on her if she was mine. Personally , if you can do it , you might just want to pull her now and save yourself the worry. Just a thought. Another reason to pull her is Eclipse may decide she doesn't want the doeling around at all and might possibly hurt her , it has happened.


----------



## billiejw89

I made it home from Lost Lake! Thank goodness we didn't get lost! haha. That would have been terrible with a bunch of 1st graders!

We had a great time! Hiked to the big tree, it is over 900 years old. It's a biggin.

Sugar was a good girl, and kept her babies in. She has got a bunch more goop now, so we are getting closer. I am so relieved!

Eclipse is slowly getting use to her baby girl. I am keeping a very close watch on them. I may pull her to bottle feed. She is the prettiest thing and is quickly becoming my favorite.


----------



## billiejw89

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Eclipse nursing the twins and the little doeling. She has an "R" on her side


----------



## billiejw89

Still nothing on sugar. I've decided not to post about her until there are babies! lol. In other news the buff orpingtons got to enjoy the lawn for the first time yesterday. They loved it!


----------



## ksalvagno

I bet they loved it!


----------



## billiejw89

I fed eclipses little girl nearly 2 oz of milk. I don't think she's getting enough from her momma. Should she get 5 feelings in a 12 hour period?


----------



## billiejw89

Feedings*


----------



## billiejw89

Oh and I have some milk left over from Isis that I froze last summer. Could I feed this to her?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes you can use the frozen milk. I would just feed 4 times per day. Up the amount a little if she seems to need more.


----------



## billiejw89

Ok everyone, picture overload. I just have to show off these cuties!


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just adorable!


----------



## Trickyroo

Adorable !!!!!


----------



## billiejw89

It's day 148 for Sugar. I have been saying everyday "Today's the day" lol yeah right. I even went out of town all day again yesterday and NOTHING. This girl is a pain!


----------



## billiejw89

Can a doe with this pedigree (polled grand dam) produce a polled kid with a horned buck. I'm just wondering because eclipses doeling doesn't seem to have the horn "swirls" like everyone else


----------



## ksalvagno

Is the doe polled?


----------



## billiejw89

no she is not


----------



## billiejw89




----------



## ksalvagno

Normally either the buck or the doe have to be polled to get a polled kid.


----------



## billiejw89

Yeah I thought so too. I was curious because according to the genetics page tequilas dam and sire were not polled. Is this something they may have not recorded before?


----------



## billiejw89

I'm thinking maybe tenesseewaltz was polled 6/15 on his progeny are polled


----------



## billiejw89

Sugar is on day 150. I am starting to worry. I still feel her ligs.... I saw her bred so I know the breeding date. Unless she didn't take and was bred again on her Jan. Cycle but I didn't notice her with any signs of heat then. Plus, she is HUGE. She has wax plugs on the ends of her teats, is that a sign she is getting close?


----------



## ksalvagno

The wax plugs were probably there a while. If she was living with the buck, you can't be guaranteed that she took the day you saw.


----------



## billiejw89

I think today may be the day.. Sugar's ligs have been completely gone since last night. I'm hoping she's not teasing me lol.


----------



## billiejw89

Sugar has been having contractions all day. No pushing yet she is still taking her sweet time


----------



## billiejw89

Finally! Buck/doe twins for sugar! She waited till almost dark to have them....now I will have to wait till morning to get some good pictures! She did great!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats!


----------



## billiejw89

The boy is the black and white, he has blue eyes. The girl has brown eyes. They are doing great!


----------



## billiejw89

well the girls are about 2 1/2 months bred. I can hardly wait for kidding season!
Baby Bonnie and our new bred goat Fancy are in a different pen. ill add fancy on here later. she will be 3 months bred this week.


----------



## billiejw89

Here is Fancy. She is due March 5th. 
and Bonnie, she is not bred.


----------



## billiejw89

Fancy is due March 5th she's starting to fill her udder.









Isis due the end of March









Rosie due end of March









Eclipse also due end of March.

Everyone is doing great, just got their copper blouses 2 days ago. Can't wait for babies!!!










Han's first babies!


----------



## ksalvagno

The little ones are adorable! Good luck with the rest of your girls.


----------



## maryv

I love your babies!


----------



## billiejw89

So, I calculated Fancy's due date based on large breeds. So instead of March 5th, her small breed due date is actually Feb. 29th! So excited! According to her chart, she kidded at day 146 her FF last year. 

She's baggin up good now and getting pretty large!


----------



## ksalvagno

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89

Fancy looks like she is getting close. I have to go out of town tomorrow and Monday....so praying she does not kid on those days! 

In other news, we hatched 7 BO chicks in our 1st incubator. All the fertile eggs hatched so I think we did good! 


I snapped this picture of Eclipse and Bonnie. Eclipse is getting pretty large! What I noticed though is.....her and Bonnie are inseparable! I wish they were like this when Bonnie was born!!! She rejected her right away from birth. Oh well, Bonnie is our sweet bottle baby  I'm glad Eclipse enjoys her company now. 

and in other news.....we have a cat. Oreo is what the kids have named her. She just showed up a few days ago. Usually if I see a cat it runs as fast as it can to get out of here. Not this one, it walked right up to me..rolled on it's back and wanted a belly rub. So.....I gave in and I scratched that little kitty's belly. I was telling my dad about it, I said "There is a cat out there, it came up to me and I scratched it's belly" he said "OH NO, Not the belly! Now it will never leave!" It's your cat now." lol It has been living out in the shop. As long as she keeps the mice away, and leaves our chickens alone she is welcome here.


----------



## billiejw89

It is an ugly, wet, cold rainy day. Fancy is on day 146. Looks like she's starting small contractions.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice pics  Your chicks are so cute


----------



## billiejw89

Thanks!


----------



## margaret

Yay!
Let's see some babies, Fancy!


----------



## billiejw89

She is rubbing her head on everything


----------



## billiejw89

Ok, so she gave me a false alarm Tuesday.... That stinker. I think things are getting started, she has stopped her constant hay snacking and this is her face, she's been doing that a lot, is that a sign of labor? She looks like she has dropped.


----------



## billiejw89

This doe is driving me crazy!!!! Her udder is super tight, and she seems miserable. She stretches her back every once in awhile and paws. She has been elevating her front half also. It's dark now. I will do a few flashlight checks tonight. I told her if she didn't have them before sundown then she had to hold them in till morning!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

That sounds like positioning the kids. How is she doing?


----------



## billiejw89

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> That sounds like positioning the kids. How is she doing?


She is still pregnant this morning. Today is day 150. She is wobbling around eating her breakfast. Her legs have been super posty. I'm hoping she goes soon or I may go crazy. :GAAH:


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

opcorn:


----------



## billiejw89

We took her for a walk...


----------



## billiejw89

I gave her a shave


----------



## billiejw89

I think it's time...


----------



## billiejw89

:wallbang::GAAH:


----------



## billiejw89

She was laying like this all afternoon, up and down a lot. I'm going to be checking her throughout the night.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89

I've been checking all night! Around 12 she was standing up and having what appeared to be contractions. Tail raised and curled. My last few checks she has just been sitting there chewing.....


----------



## billiejw89

Her poops are clumpy, is that a concern?


----------



## billiejw89

Well I took a trip an hour away, in the 3 hours I was gone NOTHING. Her ligs are gone now , but it doesn't seem like she is having regular contractions.


----------



## ksalvagno

At least she waited.


----------



## billiejw89

Yeah I'm thankful for that, I'm just amazed at how long this is drawing out. I have no plans to go anywhere for the next few days. Come on Fancy!


----------



## billiejw89

She's pushing!


----------



## billiejw89

Looks like buck for twins!


----------



## billiejw89

billiejw89 said:


> Looks like buck for twins!


OMG....You can tell how tired and crazy I've become waiting for this doe lol 
I meant to say "looks like buck doe twins for fancy"

They are doing great! Nursed a bunch and we tucked them into bed. I can't wait to get some good pictures in the morning. I had a dream last night about a black and white buckling, someone on my waiting list has this specific request. and guess what? This little guy is black and white, with blue eyes. I will be contacting the buyer tomorrow.  So happy. SO TIRED. Now... I can sleep well.

Next kidding is in 2 weeks!


----------



## margaret

Yay!
Glad she finally had them!
Can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## billiejw89

Here is a pic, I'm going to get better ones when it stops raining! We are keeping the little girl, since she will be the only doeling that is not related to our buck. She is the brown one. The buckling is pending sale already


----------



## Ranger1

Congratulations! I hope they were worth the wait and frustration! LOL


----------



## billiejw89

Thank you!


----------



## minibarn

They are soooo adorable! Congrats!


----------



## margaret

Awww
Cuties!!


----------



## billiejw89

Isis is due Friday, but she hasn't bagged up much at all....this is her 5th time kidding. Is that normal or should I assume she didn't take the 1st time? 

I saw our buck breed her the 1st time and didn't notice her in heat anymore but I guess it's possible. I will try to get an udder pic tomorrow.


----------



## billiejw89

I took this picture this morning, you can't see to well because she is so fuzzy...








I was going to get her shaved up but she ran from me and then Eclipse came up to me and acted like she was really wanting a shave lol she stood so still for me! I think she likes the cool breeze.
And I hung my clippers on the fence and went to get Isis. Then they fell off and busted, they are cheap Walmart clippers, so it's not too bad. I guess Isis won't get her trim! 
I've been saving up my survey points to get some nice clippers...I think it's time to cash in!


----------



## billiejw89

Wow, to my surprise her ligs are completely gone!


----------



## billiejw89

She is having contractions. Laying in the same spot she had her babies last year


----------



## billiejw89

We may need to think of some Irish names for these kids! Ideas anyone?????


----------



## JerTheVintner

*Some Irish Names*

How about Clancy or Danny-Boy? Shawnessy, Fitz, Paddy.
Riley, Megan, Maureen, Clover, Shawna....


----------



## billiejw89

All very good names, I like clover for a girl! I hope we get a doe.


----------



## billiejw89

1 big, Blue eyed baby girl!


----------



## margaret

Yay, A doe!
Pictures please?


----------



## JerTheVintner

*Congrats*

arty:


----------



## billiejw89

as soon as i get the kiddos on the bus


----------



## billiejw89

Here she is, I'll get better pictures when it warms up outside.


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girl!


----------



## billiejw89

Thanks, this is our first kid born without a white poll, but she does have one tiny little tuft of white hair on her head. I love her frosted ears and muzzle.


----------



## billiejw89

Eclipse is due next Saturday... she seems so miserable, her ligs are softer than Rosie's (who is due tomorrow).

I wonder how many she's got in there


----------



## billiejw89

Some pictures from yesterday


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## billiejw89

Rosie's ligs are gone!


----------



## billiejw89

Twin girls!


----------



## billiejw89

So far Hans has 3 does and 0 bucks on the ground for his first breeding season


----------



## margaret

Congrats!!
Pictures?


----------



## billiejw89

Here they are!!!


----------



## billiejw89




----------



## margaret

Awww, they are adorable!
Congrats!
Blue eyes are so pretty, aren't they?


----------



## ksalvagno

Super cute!


----------



## billiejw89

yes the blue eyes are super cute. The girl we are keeping this year is the only one that has brown eyes. But that is ok because she is built well. 

Now we are just waiting for Eclipse who is due in 5 days. 

We also bred Bonnie for August kids


----------



## billiejw89

Day 145 for Eclipse and her ligs are gone, her udder has double in size but still not strutted. Very excited to see what she's got cooking in there!


----------



## billiejw89

First pic was yesterday second pic today


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89

She is having contractions


----------



## LittleGoatFarms

Good luck! Praying for an easy birth!


----------



## billiejw89

Twin blue eyed does!! Our buck now has 5 blue eyed does. 0 bucks, 0 brown eyes. His record so far is excellent!


----------



## billiejw89




----------



## margaret

Excellent!
Your bucks record is great! Hopefully he keeps up the good work


----------



## billiejw89

How can you tell if a buck is Homozygous?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

If 100% of his offspring is blue eyed regardless of dams eye color


----------



## billiejw89

deerbunnyfarm said:


> If 100% of his offspring is blue eyed regardless of dams eye color


So far he is 100%

Isis (Brown eyes) - 1 blue eyed doeling
Rosie (Brown eyes) - 2 blue eyed doelings
Eclipse(Blue eyes) - 2 blue eyed doelings


----------



## NyGoatMom

Very cute


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Very adorable! I was so disappointed turns out my buck wasn't homozygous blue. Had two brown eyed kids last week... oh well


----------



## billiejw89

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> Very adorable! I was so disappointed turns out my buck wasn't homozygous blue. Had two brown eyed kids last week... oh well


How many blues did you have before the brown eyed kids?

I let someone breed their brown eyed doe to him, she is due in April.

Bonnie is bred to him, but she also has blue eyes, she is due in August.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

He has had ten blued kids. These two were his first brown.


----------



## billiejw89

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> He has had ten blued kids. These two were his first brown.


Oh man, that is amazing. I guess I'd better wait awhile longer to see what else Hans throws.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Yeah. Shocked me


----------

